
Linux is Most Used OS in Microsoft Azure - crpietschmann
https://build5nines.com/linux-is-most-used-os-in-microsoft-azure-over-50-percent-fo-vm
======
mikece
Between Azure customers running more Linux than anything else, Windows coming
with a Linux subsystem, and Microsoft being a platinum member of the Linux
foundation, this is CLEARLY not Balmer's Microsoft anymore!

